# Canon Expands hdAlbum Service Portfolio with Affordable New Photo Album



## Canon Rumors Guy (Nov 3, 2015)

```
<em>hdAlbum Classic Photo Album Recreates Life’s Special Moments in Vivid Color </em></p>
<p><strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., November 3, 2015</strong> – To expand an exciting new technology for printing photo albums, Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced hdAlbum Classic, a new affordable photo album available in a service designed to make exceptional digitally- printed albums more accessible to a wider audience, turning special memories into full-color photo albums that will last a lifetime.</p>
<p>Featuring a durable Perfect Bind (otherwise known as traditional/classic style binding featuring arched pages), and the high-quality prints created by the Canon DreamLabo 5000, a production printer used for high-end albums in the market today, these albums turn photos memories from birthdays, anniversaries and every day occasions into printed keepsakes that come alive in vibrant color and exquisite detail.</p>
<p>The new hdAlbum Classic photo album is featured with Satin photo paper, maintaining the same stunning image quality as the hdAlbum Lay-Flat album, but available at a lower cost. With seven dye-based inks, images are recreated with photo-realistic reproduction and always printed on premium photo paper to retain archival quality for up to 300 years.*</p>
<p>“The hdAlbum Classic photo album exemplifies Canon’s mission to provide customer-based solutions that capture and preserve life’s memories,” said Junichi YoS___ake, senior vice president and general manager, Business Imaging Solutions Group, Canon U.S.A., Inc. “With this service, customers can relive and share their favorite moments right from where they are, without having to compromise quality for cost.”</p>
<p>Canon U.S.A is working with existing Canon certified camera retailers to offer the new hdAlbum Classic Album product, if you are interested in becoming a partner of the hdAlbum service please contact us at <a class="bold_text underlink" href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a></p>
<p><strong>Availability

</strong>The hdAlbum Classic photo album is available now, starting at a Manufacturer’s Suggested Rate of $29.99 for 8×8 photo album , 20 pages**.

Visitors can go to <a class="bold_text underlink" href="http://storefront.dl5k.com/" target="_blank">storefront.dl5k.com</a> and select a retailer to create albums.</p>
```


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 3, 2015)

I always wonder when I see dye based ink that is supposed to last for 300 years! What happens if a drop of water or coffee falls on it? Can it be wiped away or blotted up without smearing the ink? My 3880 with pigment based ink is reasonably resistant to a drop of water, but not great. 

Laser is the only type of print I've seen that does not smear. I've made lots of laser printed photobooks with my Xerox Phaser and after 10 years, they are still bright and have no smears. They are not really photo quality, but close enough and I give them away to the high school actors for $5 which is a small fraction of the cost to print and bind 34-40 pages.


----------

